# anyone tried Columbia titanium pants



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

when I was at the Red River FT and noticed many people wearing different wind/ski/hunting bibs when the weather got ugly. Well we got a new Columbia outlet store and they have a sale on the titanium pants that look like they were made for either powder skiing or snowboarder. Lots of pockets, velcro and zippered closures..has anyone tried these...any feedback


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't have any experience with them. They usually have pants like that at Sierra trading post at a good price.

John Lash

Try this: http://www.sierratradingpost.com/d/4276_Mens-Ski-Pants-and-Bibs-and-Suits.html


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

i havent tryed the pants but i have the same version in a jacket going on three seasons now of snow removal in the winter,and it has been worth every penny,and still holding strong,after alot of abuse and long hours,not to mention a strong resistnace to corrosives.most material i have found becomes hard like a rock and ruins quite easily when eposed to this much salt.not this jacket.i would highly reccomned it.very warm on the coldest days,stays dry all day,not to metion the features the jacket has,they thought of everything!tryed and true.you wont be dissapointed!


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> when I was at the Red River FT and noticed many people wearing different wind/ski/hunting bibs when the weather got ugly. Well we got a new Columbia outlet store and they have a sale on the titanium pants that look like they were made for either powder skiing or snowboarder. Lots of pockets, velcro and zippered closures..has anyone tried these...any feedback


I like anything Columbia for the most part. Titanium is the top line recreatiuonal stuff. If you are looking for waterproof, be sure it is Omni cloth. But it is quality stuff.

FYI, the outlets usually have some really good discounts on top of the every day prices.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I was one of the guys wearing a hunting bib under my jacket....Columbia OmniTech waterfowl. 

For cold, I would go with the bib for sure. Nothing worse than air creeping in around your waistline.

I can't speak highly enough of mine.


----------



## Bullet (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a pair. Going on atleast 8 years now. They still look like new. Not the titanium but like them very much! Warm and waterproof. Like said before...Colombia makes a good product. I sometimes wear them hunting and they work good for that too. I just have to be carefull not to rip them on fences but they hold up well to heavy brush. 

The other day blowing snow I could have been a poster child for Colombia. I had on their coat, pants, boots and gloves. It was well below zero and I was sweating.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

I've got a set of the Titanium wind pants with the fleece liner pants. Durable, wind proof and warm! Can't beat them!


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

Havent ever worn these pants but everything I wear of Columbia I own I LOVE.


----------

